# White Blank Cigar Bands?



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey guys, anyone know where I can pick up some white, blank cigar bands? Or whatever I can use to write on them to mark the name and date of the cigar? I want to use them to help organize what I have, especially the dates of the cigars as I can't remember them all...lol.

Thanks!


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have the ones from heartfelt and really like them.

But they are out right now

http://www.heartfeltindustries.com/products.asp?cat=Blank+Cigar+Bands


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

jbrown287 said:


> I have the ones from heartfelt and really like them.
> 
> But they are out right now
> 
> Heartfelt Industries, Heartfelt Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, Humidors, Quality Cigar Accessories


Why thank you sir! I had no idea they sold them!


----------



## canadianbeaver (Jan 15, 2011)

Why not just cut up little strips of photocopy paper? Am I missing something?
I made custom ones, as they are just rectangles, for my company:


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

You can but you have to tape the ends together. The ones you buy have sticky on one end so they are easier and cleaner looking. They are nice to have and convenient.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Hey guys, anyone know where I can pick up some white, blank cigar bands? Or whatever I can use to write on them to mark the name and date of the cigar? I want to use them to help organize what I have, especially the dates of the cigars as I can't remember them all...lol.
> 
> Thanks!


How many do you need? I can mail you a few to get you started until they are back in stock. I got mine from Heartfelt as well. 
PM me your addy if you want


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

dj1340 said:


> How many do you need? I can mail you a few to get you started until they are back in stock. I got mine from Heartfelt as well.
> PM me your addy if you want


Don,

Nice offer bro! :angel:Way to go ...bump for you!

I think David is all set now but I will let him answer.


----------



## centralharbor (May 20, 2010)

couldn't you use a post-it, cut it through the sticky side so you have a strip that's partly sticky and use that? it'll even be reusable.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

deep said:


> Don,
> 
> *Nice offer bro! :angel:Way to go ...bump for you!*
> 
> I think David is all set now but I will let him answer.


*My thought exactly---DONE!*


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Strips of A4 paper will do with some sticky tape.


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

Label Templates - Microsoft Word Templates, PDF Templates, EPS Templates, Label Matrix Templates - OnlineLabels.com

half way down, plenty of choices....


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

yeah they're really cheap on onlinelabels.

Cigar Labels - Cigar Bands - Customized and Personalized Cigar Labels - OnlineLabels.com


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

I was looking for these to when I found the ones Heartfelt and saw they were out I decided to go a little more ghetto. I originally was gonna use some copy paper and cut into strips to mark cigars. Then my girlfriend asked if the paper should be acid free a few google searches later I did find some info suggesting that cigar bands are made form acid free paper although other people who have used regular computer paper have not had any problems I went looking for some acid free stuff. My girlfriend got me some the other day and at work we have a good paper cutter old school class room type. Cut it into strips width ways and I can get 2 cigars per strip. 3 if they are really skinny. I write down what it is, how I got it (bomb, super bowl squares, noobie trade, bought it) and who I got it from, with the date. This way I can track how old it is and who I may want to thank for introducing me to a tasty stick. I use a glue stick to attach the ends looks better than paper and no smell from the glue and the glue never touches the non celo sticks. This is what I use in case it helps any.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I used some Justin gave me and they do not stick, not sure where he got them. but was marking some aged Cubans my first try at marking things  was kinda disappointed.

Going to have to confirm what I get sticks so if anyone knows for a fact which ones do work, please say so.

Thanks


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Those onlinelabel ones from my last post are self adhesive on the edges you wrap. Some B&Ms use the plain round ones for price tags around my hometown. And they're cheap as dirt.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

karatekyle said:


> Those onlinelabel ones from my last post are self adhesive on the edges you wrap. Some B&Ms use the plain round ones for price tags around my hometown. And they're cheap as dirt.


Cool Thank You  I'll order some now. :bounce:


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah you bet. I had my B&M tobacconist tell me one time that I smoke too much. Because I can remember the story behind every cigar I own. I don't own them long enough to forget the story


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

karatekyle said:


> Yeah you bet. I had my B&M tobacconist tell me one time that I smoke too much. Because I can remember the story behind every cigar I own. I don't own them long enough to forget the story


I should have done this 10 years ago. Now that I am buying on the secondary market older stuff marking seems so much more important. LOL

I remember most in round numbers  For most people if I say I got them 5 to 10 years ago that's not close enough. :biggrin1:

They were more expensive than I thought maybe that's because they work!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Eh, bout 17 cents a piece if you buy five sheets. Not too shabby for the quality I'd reckon


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Have your ran them through a printer?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

karatekyle said:


> Eh, bout 17 cents a piece if you buy five sheets. Not too shabby for the quality I'd reckon


I got a few more than that but sure the price goes down I ordered 10 sheets. I just hope they are sticky enough but not to sticky. Appreciate the link and review!~

Dave


----------



## Viper139 (Jan 13, 2005)

Just to let you know they are in stock at Heartfelt.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I haven't persoanlly ran them through my printer. But the site uses a free program that lets you design and print on these bands. Its actually kinda fun to go create a cigar band for kicks.


----------

